# Maintaining Privacy



## Evangellos (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey there,

I have a very specific question that I've been trying to find an answer to for the past year, but to no avail.
I appreciate all responses, but if anyone can help me with the question or direct me to a place that I can get an answer, I would be much appreciated.

I have a career outside of my freelance digital artwork.  I love my career but I also love drawing as well.
While I am still practicing and learning, I hope to eventually sell artwork through commissions someday.  However, because of the sensitive nature of my real-life career, I am extremely reluctant to go to the next step specifically because *I'm not sure how things [my name] show up on paypal, patreon, or more specifically, taxes*.

*Does anyone have any information on how this works with art?*



Spoiler: My concerns



I have tried speaking to a lot of people about this.  While I didn't go into specific details related to what kind of art I do or that I like to draw dog dongs and sexy cats XD, a lot of my fellow employees say that doing erotic art is too risky, not politically-correct, and I should stick to doing safe art, but that's boring to me.  My family also says that it's too risky although they have loosened up a bit after seeing my improvement with my art.  Some people I know suggested that I talk to a lawyer, seek union permission / representation, apply for a business license, join an artist-union, etc.; a lot of hoops to say the least.  Others, such as Fluff-Kevlar whom I have messaged in the past, mentioned to not worry about it but that there's always a risk, much with anything.

With that said, I'm sure I could get by just fine doing sfw art like Koul Fardreamer does and work on improving my craft with shading, character design, color theory, etc. but I want to do the sfw stuff along side the nsfw art.  I've been doing nsfw art since I was in the 8th grade.  I find myself continuously coming back to it.

My career is extremely sensitive, more so than others, because I work very closely with people, especially people young in age.
I've done a good job of maintaining my anonymity online and not going into detail of my art in real-life so far, even my username is no where near my actual real-life name, but I'm worried that if I ever "git gud" and start showing up at conventions that all of my personal info on a wiki page somewhere or on google image search will be exposed, or something.



Does anyone know how this works or have any insight to these concerns?
*tl;dr How does one sell artwork / what do they put on their tax documents or terms of service, or how does one maintain anonymity with furry / anthro art while still having a real-life identity?
*
If some of this information is a bit sensitive for public viewing or sharing, contacting me through a PM or _note_ on my fur affinity userpage is good too.
I appreciate any responses to this as well as your time and consideration in reading this topic.

Best,
Evangellos


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 29, 2017)

I do have the same issue; even though my art is SFW I´m really paranoid about the PayPal thing.
I hope someone who could help will reply-


----------



## Tenseki (Jul 30, 2017)

schwa16 said:


> I do have the same issue; even though my art is SFW I´m really paranoid about the PayPal thing.
> I hope someone who could help will reply-



you could try using commiss.io (https://commiss.io/) if clients seeing your personal details on paypal worries you


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 30, 2017)

Tenseki said:


> you could try using commiss.io (https://commiss.io/) if clients seeing your personal details on paypal worries you


Thanks for that link!


----------

